# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Why don't Muslims realize THEY are the bad guys?

## Pregnar Kraps

*Why don't Muslims realize THEY are the bad guys?

Why do they expect us to warmly embrace them and love them like we do other minorities?

*I think they don't get it.

No one has bothered to explain it to them.

So, as a public service to them, I will try.


You Muslims are the bad guys because of your murderous hatred, your unyielding violent and non-violent bigotry and aggression against Jews and other non-Muslims as well as your less than fanatic Muslim brethren, in order to achieve global domination of every country on Earth!!!


This is something you can change whenever you wish.


You just don't wish to change.


You think it is a winning recipe for you.


So opposing you guys is NOT bigotry.


It is just a recognition that you are wrong.


And it makes Muslims the bad guys.


I hope this clears things up for you all.

----------

Canadianeye (11-30-2014),Libhater (11-30-2014)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

And they smell of goat.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-29-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> And they smell of goat.


I get the allusion!

*May not be SFW*




Good one!

Would they counter that by calling us, "sheeple"?

 :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Because they believe that God tells them they are the GOOD guys.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## EvilObamaClone

They don't expect us to warmly embrace them, they want us to obey and bow down to them because they thing they are right ebcause their religion tells them to.

At least, the radical Islamic ones do.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

They belong to a warlord's Iron Age death cult. They have a "master race" superiority complex not unlike Nazi Germany's.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> They don't expect us to warmly embrace them, they want us to obey and bow down to them because they thing they are right ebcause their religion tells them to.
> 
> At least, the radical Islamic ones do.


I can't tell by appearance who is an Atheist or Catholic or Jewish or a Radical Muslim. That's why we must protect ourselves from the 'bad' ones without regard for silly accusations of bigotry or  hatred. No, it is self preservation.

Muslims need to know we will not allow them to take advantage of our hospitality, Christian goodness, graciousness and sense of fair play. 

Jihad is an obligation of _all_ Muslims.

The ultimate goal of any and all jihad is the progression of Islam until the entire world is under the word of Allah.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> They belong to a warlord's Iron Age death cult. They have a "master race" superiority complex not unlike Nazi Germany's.


Yup.

Who can look at the Dearborn melee and then question the need to prevent Muslim populations from exceeding 2%?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Because they believe that God tells them they are the GOOD guys.


Agreed, just like those of the other Abrahamic religions. 




> *.....Why do they expect us to warmly embrace them and love them like we do other minorities?......*


Christians and Jews don't expect to be warmly embraced and I doubt Muslims do either.  ISIS certainly doesn't give a shit.  

Lots of innocent people, men, women and children, are dying over there.  I seriously doubt their big concerns are getting hugs and cards from anyone on this forum. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30266868
_The tension is palpable in Kano, after bombers and gunmen struck killing more than 100 people at the central mosque.

...."Then a bomb went off right inside the mosque and somebody started shooting. We tried to move towards the imam and there was another blast - we couldn't even see each other as we tried to escape," he told me after returning to the scene...._

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Agreed, just like those of the other Abrahamic religions. 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Jews don't expect to be warmly embraced and I doubt Muslims do either.  ISIS certainly doesn't give a shit.  
> 
> Lots of innocent people, men, women and children, are dying over there.  I seriously doubt their big concerns are getting hugs and cards from anyone on this forum. 
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-30266868
> ...

----------


## Trinnity

The problem is Islam is an agenda to dominate the world. It's a form of totalitarian govt cloaked in religion, resulting in a teflon coated entity that  can't be "disrespected" and won't relent. That is exactly the mission of Islam; to control everyone and everything according to Islamic law. Lying for Islam is allowed. Until people understand what Islam really is, they'll continue to be ignorant to it's danger.

----------

NuYawka (11-30-2014),Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The problem is Islam is an agenda to dominate the world. It's a form of totalitarian govt cloaked in religion, resulting in a teflon coated entity that  can't be "disrespected" and won't relent. That is exactly the mission of Islam; to control everyone and everything according to Islamic law. Lying for Islam is allowed. Until people understand what Islam really is, they'll continue to be ignorant to it's danger.


Yup!




 :Smile: 

PK

EDIT:  Never before in history has one civilization allowed large numbers of those who come from an alien, and immutably hostile situation, to settle deep within that first civilization’s borders. 


Never before have the members of one civilization failed to investigate, and even willfully refused to investigate, or to listen to those who warn about, the consequences for all non-Muslims of the belief-system of Islam. 


In history, the phenomenon of the Barbarians at the Gates is hardly new. 

Those barbarians lay siege; if they win, they enter in triumph. Should they lose, the advanced civilization survives. 

But never before have the gates been opened, to an entering force that has not even been identified or understood. 

Never before have the inhabitants of the by-now vulnerable city made efforts not to recognize, or realize, what they have done, and what they have undone. 

That demographic intrusion shows no signs of diminishing. The systematic building of mosques and madrasas, paid for by Saudi Arabia, everywhere in the Western world, helps to make the conduct of Muslim life easier. 

Western populations have been trained to make much of “celebrating diversity” and “promoting difference” and constructing, on a base of militant but unexamined pluralism, an edifice of legal rights and entitlements. 

These rights, these entitlements, this militant pluralism are exploited by Muslims who do not believe in pluralism. 

Nor do they accept the individual rights of conscience and free speech, the legal equality of men and women, and of religious and racial minorities, recognized, for example, in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights. 

Their current claim to support pluralism is based on the need to protect, and increase the power of, the Muslim umma, or Community, within the West, until such time as that umma no longer needs to pretend to have any interest in Western pluralism and Western values.

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2005/01/fitzgerald-islam-for-infidels-part-one

----------


## Dan40

> *Why don't Muslims realize THEY are the bad guys?
> 
> Why do they expect us to warmly embrace them and love them like we do other minorities?
> 
> *I think they don't get it.
> 
> No one has bothered to explain it to them.
> 
> So, as a public service to them, I will try.
> ...


What causes you to imagine that muslims DON'T know they are the bad guys?

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Is there not ONE mooslim who will speak up here on PF's? Almost like talking to a wall.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

their "religon" instructs muslims to lie about islam..

wonder why?

anyway,,,you simply cannot believe them when they say they dont agree with islamic doctrine...

----------

Pregnar Kraps (11-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is there not ONE mooslim who will speak up here on PF's? Almost like talking to a wall.


First, there are twice as many "joos", to use your parlance, in this country than "mooslims" at 1.7% vs. 0.6%.  Since there are only a dozen or so members here who post regularly, the odds of one being a Muslim or Jew is low.

Second, and probably more importantly, this is a white, right-wing dominant forum.  Those who are not white, straight, Christian and RW are given a ton of shit.   Most leave.  Those that remain only post infrequently and/or to spit in the eye of the assholes...which usually sees them banned to loud cheers by the residents.

http://religions.pewforum.org/reports

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> What causes you to imagine that muslims DON'T know they are the bad guys?


Why do they act as if they aren't?

Why are they surprised when non-Muslims flame them online or denounce them or their practices?

Why do they continue trying to fool us into thinking they are benign and lovely just like non-Muslims?

----------


## squidward

what part of the US ramping up the Muslim violence don't you guys understand ?

----------

Invayne (11-30-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Is there not ONE mooslim who will speak up here on PF's? Almost like talking to a wall.


They know it's a losing proposition.

One of the things I learned early on is NOT to expect to get confirmation from them of our discoveries about the truth of their goal and the deception they adopt in order to achieve that goal.

It's like asking a kid if he stole the cookies from the cookie jar when you catch them with the goods in their hands.

What do you imagine they would say if challenged?

That explains all of the fancy, far out B.S. tactics we see from their online apologists when someone comes too close to realizing the truth.

Denials, ad hominems, fancy footwork, attempts to derail the thread or the convo, reporting you to a mod, attempts to have you banned, summoning several other Muslim posters to gang up on you, appeals to the constitution and cries of hate speech and bigotry and etc.

Then, when there is no doubt about the matter they just disappear.

That is the only validation you'll get that you hit the mark.

We can't depend on them telling us we are right about them.

That wouldn't make much sense from their point of view.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> what part of the US ramping up the Muslim violence don't you guys understand ?



What was the reason Sweden was made the victim of Islamist violence?

What was THEIR offense?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> First, there are twice as many "joos", to use your parlance, in this country than "mooslims" at 1.7% vs. 0.6%.  Since there are only a dozen or so members here who post regularly, the odds of one being a Muslim or Jew is low.
> 
> Second, and probably more importantly, this is a white, right-wing dominant forum.  Those who are not white, straight, Christian and RW are given a ton of shit.   Most leave.  Those that remain only post infrequently and/or to spit in the eye of the assholes...which usually sees them banned to loud cheers by the residents.
> 
> http://religions.pewforum.org/reports



*How many Muslims are there in the United States? Where are they from?*

*Estimates range that between five to 12 million Muslims live in the United States. 

*About one-third of them are African-Americans. Another third are originally from the Indian subcontinent, including Pakistan, India and Bangladesh. The last third include Arab immigrants, Latinos, other European and Caucasian Muslims, and converts to Islam. The first Muslims to come to the Americas were brought as slaves. The first mosque built in America was in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/muslims/etc/faqs.html




Of course the estimate of Muslims in America varies greatly due to Muslim groups like CAIR, (BTW, an unindicted co-conspirator in the Holy Lands terrorist funding trial) successfully preventing an accurate number being ascertained in any manner involving a census at Mosques in America, for example.

We may ALREADY be at a greater level than 2%.

The first thing we need to do is get an accurate accounting.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *How many Muslims are there in the United States? Where are they from?*
> 
> *Estimates range that between five to 12 million Muslims live in the United States. 
> 
> *About one-third of them are African-Americans. Another third are originally from the Indian subcontinent, including Pakistan, India and Bangladesh. The last third include Arab immigrants, Latinos, other European and Caucasian Muslims, and converts to Islam. The first Muslims to come to the Americas were brought as slaves. The first mosque built in America was in Cedar Rapids, Iowa.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/muslims/etc/faqs.html
> 
> 
> ...


All paranoia and religious bigotry aside, even if it was 12 million, that's still only 3.77% of the population.  I refuse to panic over such small numbers.   Feel free to do it for me.

----------


## Libhater

> And they smell of goat.


I don't think the rag-headed camel jockeys smell any better, or are they related to the same lot of foul stinking goat fuckers that you mentioned?

----------


## squidward

> What was the reason Sweden was made the victim of Islamist violence?
> 
> What was THEIR offense?


probalby nothing. 
They can thank the endless wars and destabilization created by the pursuit of dollar hegemony.  Perpetual agitation, chaos, violence, war, all tools of the trade.

----------


## Rutabaga

come on now!
the US played cowboys and indians *before*,,,how about cowboys and muslims?

----------


## Invayne

Pathetic...

----------


## Invayne

> They belong to a warlord's Iron Age death cult. They have a "master race" superiority complex not unlike Nazi Germany's.


Are they the Chosen Ones?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> All paranoia and religious bigotry aside, even if it was 12 million, that's still only 3.77% of the population.  I refuse to panic over such small numbers.   Feel free to do it for me.






You want this unleashed on the people of the United States?

Ahhhh!

You must be Muslim or have Muslim loved ones.

I understand.

But if they are already here why would anyone get upset about closing the door to too many of the 'good' ones in order to keep the BAD ones from spoiling your life?

If you are here to enjoy Democracy and Freedom and you know that too many Muslims will bring undue heat on you and yours you should be anxious for the US to keep the mixture within the safe range, right?

Or does Jihad take precedent over every other consideration?

----------


## Dos Equis

It's the same reason that Dims don't understand why they are not the good guys.

Both Muslims and Dims have a collectivist utopia to strive towards.  Any step in that direction is considered "progressive".


The object of both ideologies is abject political control over all.  It's the only way their utopia can be realized and the only way to achieve peace in the world today.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

One is just as dangerous as the other. The Jewish already have a stronghold on us with one of the biggest lobby groups AIPAC and many of them sitting on our supreme court.

----------


## Dos Equis

> One is just as dangerous as the other. The Jewish already have a stronghold on us with one of the biggest lobby groups AIPAC and many of them sitting on our supreme court.


I don't know about you, but I'm skeered to death of some Jew trying to chop my head off with a butcher knife cause I'm an infidel.

And then their is the Zionist military aggression.  By giving up Gaza they are using reverse psychology on us, but they don't fool me for a minute!!

----------

Mr. P (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Are they the Chosen Ones?


No. And it BURNS THEM UP!!!

After all this time they are still holding a grudge over that original slight.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> probalby nothing. 
> They can thank the endless wars and destabilization created by the pursuit of dollar hegemony.  Perpetual agitation, chaos, violence, war, all tools of the trade.


It's always _SOMETHING_.

HA!

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> come on now!
> the US played cowboys and indians *before*,,,how about cowboys and muslims?


Uh, that would result in Ferguson style violence or worse in every major city in America.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I don't know about you, but I'm skeered to death of some Jew trying to chop my head off with a butcher knife cause I'm an infidel.
> 
> And then their is the Zionist military aggression.  By giving up Gaza they are using reverse psychology on us, but they don't fool me for a minute!!


 Jews don't fool me, they are frontrunners trying to change our laws, restricting religions except theirs and free speech. Look at what they have done to other countries while calling these same ones racist for not wanting Muslims there too. The liberal Jewish have weakened our country.

----------

Invayne (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> No. And it BURNS THEM UP!!!
> 
> After all this time they are still holding a grudge over that original slight.


It most certainly isn't the Jewish.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Uh, that would result in Ferguson style violence or worse in every major city in America.


 The Jews are frontrunners in this also.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Jews don't fool me, they are frontrunners trying to change our laws, restricting religions except theirs and free speech. Look at what they have done to other countries while calling these same ones racist for not wanting Muslims there too. The liberal Jewish have weakened our country.


Why call them liberal Jews?  Why not just call them liberals?

How does a Jew like Mark Levin strike you?  He is a conservative and wishes to kick out the liberal poo in Washington.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> It's the same reason that Dims don't understand why they are not the good guys.
> 
> Both Muslims and Dims have a collectivist utopia to strive towards.  Any step in that direction is considered "progressive".
> 
> 
> The object of both ideologies is abject political control over all.  It's the only way their utopia can be realized and the only way to achieve peace in the world today.


And the worst part of it is the Left actually believes they have control over Muslims.

And that misperception will be the death of US!

*The Snake*




_The Snake_

On her way to work one morning
Down the path alongside the lake
A tender-hearted woman saw a poor half-frozen snake
His pretty colored skin had been all frosted with the dew
"Oh well," she cried, "I'll take you in and I'll take care of you"
"Take me in oh tender woman
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake


She wrapped him up all cozy in a curvature of silk
And then laid him by the fireside with some honey and some milk 
Now she hurried home from work that night as soon as she arrived 
She found that pretty snake she'd taken in had been revived
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake


Now she clutched him to her bosom, "You're so beautiful," she cried
"But if I hadn't brought you in by now you might have died"
Now she stroked his pretty skin and then she kissed and held him tight 
But instead of saying thanks, that snake gave her a vicious bite
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake


"I saved you," cried that woman
"And you've bit me even, why?
You know your bite is poisonous and now I'm going to die"
"Oh shut up, silly woman," said the reptile with a grin 
"You knew damn well I was a snake before you took me in 
"Take me in, oh tender woman 
Take me in, for heaven's sake
Take me in oh tender woman," sighed the snake




source: http://www.lyricsondemand.com/

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why call them liberal Jews?  Why not just call them liberals?
> 
> How does a Jew like Mark Levin strike you?  He is a conservative and wishes to kick out the liberal poo in Washington.


Because they get in office calling themselves Jews. 80% of the Jews we have in America are liberals. If Mark Levin is into Judaism, I wouldn't trust him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> And the worst part of it is the Left actually believes they have control over Muslims.
> 
>  And that misperception will be the death of US!
> 
> *The Snake*


 The ones in Judaism worship the snake.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The Jews are frontrunners in this also.


*Air Jerk*

----------


## Roadmaster

The Jews keep wanting their real enemy to fight their enemy. The ones in Judaism can't stand Christians. If people without Christ want to fight each other go ahead. The one they worship loves war and chaos.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The ones in Judaism worship the snake.


You can't whitewash your bigotry with our stand for self preservation.

----------


## Roadmaster

> You can't whitewash your bigotry with our stand for self preservation.


 nah I know them too well. Any group that hates Christ, calls Him a bastard and Mary a prostitute with carpenters are not my friends.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> The Jews keep wanting their real enemy to fight their enemy. The ones in Judaism can't stand Christians. If people without Christ want to fight each other go ahead. The one they worship loves war and chaos.


If the non-Muslim world only enjoyed the kind of relationship that Christians and Jews do, there would be peace on earth, immediately and forever.

----------


## protectionist

> The problem is Islam is an agenda to dominate the world. It's a form of totalitarian govt cloaked in religion, resulting in a teflon coated entity that  can't be "disrespected" and won't relent. That is exactly the mission of Islam; to control everyone and everything according to Islamic law. Lying for Islam is allowed. Until people understand what Islam really is, they'll continue to be ignorant to it's danger.


Here's some excellent reading material to help them understand >>

_They Must Be Stopped  _ by Brigitte Gabriel

_Stealth Jihad  _ by Robert Spencer

_The Politically Incorrect Guide to Islam And The Crusades_   by Robert Spencer

_Infiltration_   by Paul Sperry

_Muslim Mafia_ by P. David Gaubatz & Paul Sperry

_The Third Jihad   _ by Dr. Zuddi Jasser

_The Grand Jihad: How Islam and the Left Sabotage America_    by Andrew C. McCarthy

_Shariah: The Threat to America  _ by the Center for Security Policy

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> You can't whitewash your bigotry with our stand for self preservation.


 Mine, you hate Muslims. At least I stand for Christ and make no pack with any of you.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> nah I know them too well. Any group that hates Christ, calls Him a bastard and Mary a prostitute with carpenters are not my friends.


Funny how some folks will swallow all kinds of Muslim toxicity in the name of the innocent Muslims but upon one instance of *verbal* expressions of hostility (no bricks, stones, sticks or bottles like in the Dearborn disgrace!) from Jews and they go ape.

----------


## Roadmaster

> he problem is Islam is an agenda to dominate the world.


 The same with Judaism except they got here first. Look at what they did to other Christian countries. They open the door for others to wipe us out. We put Jesus on the back burner for them. He said not to do this and not to make a pack with them. I am not selective, I reject all without Christ.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Mine, you hate Muslims. At least I stand for Christ and make no pack with any of you.


Christ must be so pleased. :Thumbsup20:

----------

NuYawka (12-01-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Funny how some folks will swallow all kinds of Muslim toxicity in the name of the innocent Muslims but upon one instance of *verbal* expressions of hostility (no bricks, stones, sticks or bottles like in the Dearborn disgrace!) from Jews and they go ape.


 You are only afraid you will loose power to them. The Jews don't care what they do to countries. When they destroy they flee when it gets dangerous for them.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Christ must be so pleased.


 He is. He said the same thing.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> The same with Judaism except they got here first. Look at what they did to other Christian countries. They open the door for others to wipe us out. We put Jesus on the back burner for them. He said not to do this and not to make a pack with them. I am not selective, I reject all without Christ.


See, this is EXACTLY why i could never become a Christian again.

I'd have to 'make a pack' with the likes of roadmaster.

----------

NuYawka (12-01-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Mine, you hate Muslims. At least I stand for Christ and make no pack with any of you.


No, I don't hate Muslims.

I have worked and casually socialized with one or two, and I didn't hate them then nor now.

I recognize that large concentrations of Muslims produce toxic by-products which are predictable and preventable in a free non-Muslim society like ours.

And with the knowledge of what kinds of toxic results are manifested at various population levels, and armed with graphic videos showing what the results actually look like which are described in the *Five Stages of Islam*, it would be stupid not to take heed of the warnings and avoid this unacceptable Muslim toxicity while we can.

Or we will fall victim to the same sad fate which is befalling ALL of Europe.

Is that okay with you?

If so, then screw you.

You don't give a damn about America.

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> See, this is EXACTLY why i could never become a Christian again.
> 
> I'd have to 'make a pack' with the likes of roadmaster.


 Good don't become a Christian because in order to be one you have to believe He is the only way.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Good don't become a Christian because in order to be one you have to believe He is the only way.


If i had to risk spending eternity in heaven with people like you i'd rather dance around and worship the Golden Calf with Edward G. Robinson. Hell would be a warm and comfortable place without' the unco guid' bigots like yourself making the place intolerable.

----------

NuYawka (12-01-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> If i had to risk spending eternity in heaven with people like you i'd rather dance around and worship the Golden Calf with Edward G. Robinson. Hell would be a warm and comfortable place without' the unco guid' bigots like yourself making the place intolerable.


Nevermind

----------


## Roadmaster

> If i had to risk spending eternity in heaven with people like you i'd rather dance around and worship the Golden Calf with Edward G. Robinson. Hell would be a warm and comfortable place without' the unco guid' bigots like yourself making the place intolerable.


 hell is like never being able to breath correctly gasping for air and full of torment. But hey don't let me get in your way to your dream world. You can tell those things how tolerant you are. When they come get you, you will think you are going to a party, then all of a sudden they will start pushing you and you will be confused. Don't worry once you die, you can't change it. No way will you end up with me and the rest of the bigots.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> hell is like never being able to breath correctly gasping for air and full of torment. But hey don't let me get in your way to your dream world. You can tell those things how tolerant you are. When they come get you, you will think you are going to a party, then all of a sudden they will start pushing you and you will be confused. Don't worry once you die, you can't change it. No way will you end up with me and the rest of the bigots.


That's not all that different from some parties i've been to lately.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That's not all that different from some parties i've been to lately.


 Good have fun.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Good have fun.


And have fun in your little, dingy stifling little heaven. Can't be much of a club if they accept you as a member.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

You will inevitably be disappointed with heaven anyhow, roadmaster...the place is just CRAWLING with Joos.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-01-2014),NuYawka (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

> And have fun in your little, dingy stifling little heaven. Can't be much of a club if they accept you as a member.


I will thank you. I look forward to seeing my Master, mom, dad, grandparents ect again and welcome my earthy death with open arms because I never actually die. It will be a good day.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I will thank you. I look forward to seeing my Master, mom, dad, grandparents ect again and welcome my earthy death with open arms because I never actually die. It will be a good day.


This is extremely sad to read.

You realise that you have rendered yourself utterly unfit for paradise, right? A ruined soul can no more inhabit heaven than the first ruined soul, Satan, can.

----------


## Roadmaster

> This is extremely sad to read.
> 
> You realise that you have rendered yourself utterly unfit for paradise, right? A ruined soul can no more inhabit heaven than the first ruined soul, Satan, can.


 Stop worrying you are not going there.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Stop worrying you are not going there.


Damn right i'm not, i'd have to wear polyester robes and play the accordion instead of a harp in YOUR heaven!

----------


## Dos Equis

> Because they get in office calling themselves Jews. 80% of the Jews we have in America are liberals. If Mark Levin is into Judaism, I wouldn't trust him.


And about 90 some percent of blacks are liberal.  Does this mean we should skeeve blacks like Ben Carson who are conservatives?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You will inevitably be disappointed with heaven anyhow, roadmaster...the place is just CRAWLING with Joos.


People who hate Jews or anyone else are unlikely to find bliss in Heaven.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Stop worrying you are not going there.


Stepping in for God's judgment?  That's pretty arrogant, isn't it?

----------

NuYawka (12-01-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You can't whitewash your bigotry with our stand for self preservation.


Haters gonna hate, Pregnar.  Hate begets hate, violence begets violence.

_Put your sword back into its place. For all who take the sword will perish by the sword._ -- Famous Jewish Rabbi

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You want this unleashed on the people of the United States?


No, I want to preserve the very same Constitution you've repeatedly sought to destroy.  If it comes to a shooting war, I will be fighting those who seek to destroy the Constitution.  I won't be checking their skin color or religion.




> Ahhhh!
> 
> You must be Muslim or have Muslim loved ones.


No, but I'm not surprised this is the path you've chosen to take.....the path of a fucking low-life moron and bigot.  The path of someone who has time and time again voiced a desire to shred our Constitution out of hate for others.  

You, sir, are among the most dangerous enemies to our nation.  ISIS is easy to spot and shoot, but it's those that cloak themselves in the American flag then speak words that are against our nation's founding principles who need to be neutralized.

----------

Invayne (12-01-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> ... because I never actually die.


Are you a vampire?

----------

Ghost of Lunchboxxy (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> No, I want to preserve the very same Constitution you've repeatedly sought to destroy.  If it comes to a shooting war, I will be fighting those who seek to destroy the Constitution.  I won't be checking their skin color or religion.
> 
> No, but I'm not surprised this is the path you've chosen to take.....the path of a fucking low-life moron and bigot.  The path of someone who has time and time again voiced a desire to shred our Constitution out of hate for others.  
> 
> You, sir, are among the most dangerous enemies to our nation.  ISIS is easy to spot and shoot, but it's those that cloak themselves in the American flag then speak words that are against our nation's founding principles who need to be neutralized.


Sing along won't you?




*"O, say can you see, by the dawn's..."*

Of course your war injuries in service to our country have caused you to lose whatever powers of discernment you may have once had, so I will demure. 

But, for the record, you are wrong on every count.

And it would not be my first choice of things to do, but if you force me to prove it, I will.

Max, believe me.

 I will.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> ....And it would not be my first choice of things to do, but if you force me to prove it, I will.
> 
> Max, believe me.
> 
>  I will.


How do you plan on proving it, @Pregnar Kraps? Please be specific if you have any power of your convictions.  If you want to weasel around about it, I'm sure everyone will understand why.

FWIW, since you claim to have taken the Oath of Enlistment, if it came to a shooting war, I'd support shooting as traitors all those who violate their oath to the Constitution.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Haters gonna hate, Pregnar.  Hate begets hate, violence begets violence.
> 
> _“Put your sword back into its place. For all who take the sword will perish by the sword._ -- Famous Jewish Rabbi



How can you fight the war that has been declared against the USA and our Constitution if you can't even bring yourself to recognize it exists?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> How do you plan on proving it, @Pregnar Kraps? Please be specific if you have any power of your convictions.  If you want to weasel around about it, I'm sure everyone will understand why.
> 
> FWIW, since you claim to have taken the Oath of Enlistment, if it came to a shooting war, I'd support shooting as traitors all those who violate their oath to the Constitution.


What are the standards currently used to determine immigration quotas?

Our immigration and naturalization service has a way of deciding which country will be allowed 100,000 people to come here and those from another country who will be restricted to only 25,000, (numbers off the top of my head used as an example only).

While you seem so ready to fight a shooting war against your fellow countrymen, I suggest, oh Muslim sounding Maxi Man, that restricting Muslims to less than 2% is no violation of anything.

And NO ONE has an inherent right to immigrate to the US.

You seem to believe they do.

Sounds awfully Muslim-like to me.

All ready for war, are you?

Try starting with a war on those who are ALREADY at war with us, won't you?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

The only immigrants any western country should be acceptingvfrom muslim countries right now are religious minorities from those countries, apostates from islam, and Sufis. Orthodox shi'a or sunni need to be kept out except for members of the ruling caste that are more or less 'allied'' in the hopes of possibly turning them.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1138942/posts


*Amir Taheri: "Islam Is Incompatible With Democracy"*
Benador Associates ^ | May 19, 2004 | Amir Taheri 

Posted on 5/19/2004 9:36:50 PM by F14 Pilot


Amir Taheri's remarks during the debate on " Islam Is Incompatible With Democracy"

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am glad that this debate takes place in English.

Because, were it to be conducted in any of the languages of our part of the world, we would not have possessed the vocabulary needed.

To understand a civilisation it is important to understand its vocabulary.
If it was not on their tongues it is likely that it was not on their minds either.
There was no word in any of the Muslim languages for democracy until the 1890s. Even then the Greek word democracy entered Muslim languages with little change: democrasi in Persian, dimokraytiyah in Arabic, demokratio in Turkish.

Democracy as the proverbial schoolboy would know is based on one fundamental principle: equality.

The Greek word for equal isos is used in more than 200 compound nouns; including isoteos (equality) and Isologia (equal or free speech) and isonomia (equal treatment).

But again we find no equivalent in any of the Muslim languages. The words we have such as barabari in Persian and sawiyah in Arabic mean juxtaposition or levelling.

Nor do we have a word for politics.

The word siassah, now used as a synonym for politics, initially meant whipping stray camels into line.( Sa'es al-kheil is a person who brings back lost camels to the caravan. ) The closest translation may be: regimentation.

Nor is there mention of such words as government and the state in the Koran.
It is no accident that early Muslims translated numerous ancient Greek texts but never those related to political matters. The great Avicenna himself translated Aristotle's Poetics. But there was no translation of Aristotle's Politics in Persian until 1963.


*Lest us return to the issue of equality.
*
*The idea is unacceptable to Islam.
*
For the non-believer cannot be the equal of the believer.

Even among the believers only those who subscribe to the three so-called Abrahamic religions: Judaism, Christianity and Islam ( Ahl el-Kitab) are regarded as fully human.

Here is the hierarchy of human worth in Islam:

At the summit are free male Muslims
Next come Muslim male slaves
Then come free Muslim women
Next come Muslim slave women.
Then come free Jewish and /or Christian men
Then come slave Jewish and/or Christian men
Then come slave Jewish and/or Christian women.

Each category has rights that must be respected.

The People of the Book have always been protected and relatively well-treated by Muslim rulers, but often in the context of a form of apartheid known as dhimmitude.

The status of the rest of humanity, those whose faiths are not recognised by Islam or who have no faith at all, has never been spelled out although wherever Muslim rulers faced such communities they often treated them with a certain measure of tolerance and respect ( As in the case of Hindus under the Muslim dynasties of India.)

*Non-Muslims can, and have often been, treated with decency, but never as equals.*
Continued at the link.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1138942/posts


Anyone who believes in the Constitution also believes in the equality of all men, right?

But in Islam all men are NOT equal.

Reconcile that, Max.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

Test

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

In response to your blank post #76:


I notice that certain Muslim apologists do that sometimes.


They will quote a post and leave it blank with no comment from the apologist.


As you have done in this post.


Is that one of the signs you guys use to signal which posts are too difficult to spin or counter and you need a higher up from the Muslim Brotherhood to help you figure out what to say?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> In response to your blank post #76:
> 
> 
> I notice that certain Muslim apologists do that sometimes.


Or it could be a computer hiccup, but someone would have to have an education and an IQ over 100 in order to consider that possibility.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> How do you plan on proving it, @Pregnar Kraps? Please be specific if you have any power of your convictions.  If you want to weasel around about it, I'm sure everyone will understand why.
> 
> FWIW, since you claim to have taken the Oath of Enlistment, if it came to a shooting war, I'd support shooting as traitors all those who violate their oath to the Constitution.





> What are the standards currently used to determine immigration quotas?
> 
> Our immigration and naturalization service has a way of deciding which country will be allowed 100,000 people to come here and those from another country who will be restricted to only 25,000, (numbers off the top of my head used as an example only).
> 
> While you seem so ready to fight a shooting war against your fellow countrymen, I suggest, oh Muslim sounding Maxi Man, that restricting Muslims to less than 2% is no violation of anything.
> 
> And NO ONE has an inherent right to immigrate to the US.
> 
> You seem to believe they do.
> ...


Lots of _cavum oris excrementum_, but you obviously lack the intelligence and/or are too cowardly to answer my question.  Thanks anyway.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Lots of _cavum oris excrementum_, but you obviously lack the intelligence and/or are too cowardly to answer my question.  Thanks anyway.


Typical Muslim bluster, Buster!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Or it could be a computer hiccup, but someone would have to have an education and an IQ over 100 in order to consider that possibility.


Yeah, I know you are sensitive about that but I don't think I would broadcast that in a post where everyone can see.

However, it does remind me of the Fuller Brush Man who knocked on a door and a man greeted him and 'Fullerman' asked if the _lady of the house_ was in and the Mr. replied, "Sorry, but she's a street walker and won't be home til tomorrow morning."

To which Fullerman uttered in astonishment, "I'm a sonuvabitch!"

And Mr. sticks his head out the door and quickly looks both ways to make sure no one else had heard him. Then he says sotto voce; "Confidentially, I am too, pal. But I don't go door to door advertising it! You know what I mean?"

----------


## Canadianeye

Hey...NSA guys. Max stated he would *support* the shooting as traitors, all those who violate their oath to the constitution, if a shooting war broke out.

Support....now, crawl back into the cracks.

----------


## Coolwalker

> *Why don't Muslims realize THEY are the bad guys?*


Because it is a Holy War and they believe their God told them they are justified. Strange God alright, but it is their God.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Hey...NSA guys. Max stated he would *support* the shooting as traitors, all those who violate their oath to the constitution, if a shooting war broke out.
> 
> Support....now, crawl back into the cracks.


I read his post clearly.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Because it is a Holy War and they believe their God told them they are justified. Strange God alright, but it is their God.


I don't have any problem with their God I do have an issue with what they are intending to do to the USA.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Hey...NSA guys. Max stated he would *support* the shooting as traitors, all those who violate their oath to the constitution, if a shooting war broke out.
> 
> Support....now, crawl back into the cracks.


Correct.  I'd also willingly be an active shooter in such a case.  I swore an oath to defend the Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic.  That oath still stands.

----------


## Invayne

> Why call them liberal Jews?  Why not just call them liberals?
> 
> How does a Jew like Mark Levin strike you?  He is a conservative and wishes to kick out the liberal poo in Washington.


They're either atheist liberals or warmongering neocons.

----------


## Roadmaster

> They're either atheist liberals or warmongering neocons.


 Communist. They are also the ones on the front lines trying to censor the net now. They will use an extreme example but their motive is to eliminate free speech against them while they call themselves a minority and are protected calling Christians, whites, names. Also the ones trying to ban the Bible another year claiming anti-Semitism. We can't rely on the news here in America because it is censored and they want the same for the net.

----------

Invayne (12-01-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

And anti-semites tend to be either  slack-jawed, skinheaded Doc Marten wearing thugs tweaked out on cheap biker krank, or drooling semi-retarded inbred hillbillies.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

...or Islamists.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Correct.  I'd also willingly be an active shooter in such a case.  I swore an oath to defend the Constitution against all enemies foreign and domestic.  That oath still stands.


I hear ya, although there is an awful lot of people who swear an oath to the constitution.

Me, I would be after the purchased media, and make them pay for their crimes against the citizenry. They are jackals.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-01-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

Christian countries need to wake up. Islam and Judaism are against them.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Christian countries need to wake up. Islam and Judaism are against them.


There are no officially 'Christian Countries' , in the sense that a Christian religion is an established religion. that I'm aware of, but i might be wrong here. England really doesn't count any more as Anglicanism is a bit of a joke these days.

What you have are secular republics or constitutional monarchies that have a great many Christians IN them, but no officially 'Christian nation' as such.

----------


## Invayne

> Communist. They are also the ones on the front lines trying to censor the net now. They will use an extreme example but their motive is to eliminate free speech against them while they call themselves a minority and are protected calling Christians, whites, names. Also the ones trying to ban the Bible another year claiming anti-Semitism. We can't rely on the news here in America because it is censored and they want the same for the net.


Yep, and next time some Christian wants to whine about the "war on Christmas", they better open their eyes and see who's behind it. 

Just say "Happy Holidays" to please your masters.  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

If i see someone wearing a turban, a saffron robe or a yarmulke, sheer common sense dictates that i won't wish them a 'Merry Christmas', but a 'Happy Holidays' instead. Everyone else i say Merry Christmas to. 

No one comes up to Christians wishingvthem a Happy Diwali or a Happy Eid out of the blue either (though it certainly wouldn't offend me personally).

Common sense can solve a lot of these issues.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Since there are only a dozen or so members here who post regularly


That's not true. The forum has many more regulars than that.




> Second, and probably more importantly, this is a white, right-wing dominant forum.  Those who are not white, straight, Christian and RW are given a ton of shit.   Most leave.  Those that remain only post infrequently and/or to spit in the eye of the assholes...which usually sees them banned to loud cheers by the residents.


Forums are not for the thin-skinned and the fact is, most people stay on forums that are friendly to their general political leaning. I've tried to encourage people to be civil and not dog-pile n00bs.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Islam is a scourge on humanity and MUST be purged from the collective consciousness.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Yep, and next time some Christian wants to whine about the "war on Christmas", they better open their eyes and see who's behind it. 
> 
> Just say "Happy Holidays" to please your masters.



I'm a heathen atheist and I almost always say Merry Christmas. For me it's a holiday about family, brotherhood and acceptance rather than the celebration of the birth of a Jewish Rabbi.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> That's not true. The forum has many more regulars than that.
> 
> Forums are not for the thin-skinned and the fact is, most people stay on forums that are friendly to their general political leaning. I've tried to encourage people to be civil and not dog-pile n00bs.


I know of ONE particular Amen Corner that will cheer very loudly when i get banned. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Canadianeye

I am an atheist. I generally don't get all up into the face of folks who believe in deities, and they generally don't get up into mine. Here on this forum, and elsewhere.

----------

Max Rockatansky (12-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> 


The fundie-Ismamist in the viddy sayz there's no such thing as a Muslim who supports democracy. Muslims who say they do are not real Muslims. He also said you should not be afraid of Islam unless you're a criminal. He says it's only a matter of time before Muslims take over Belgium. 20 years.

Islam is fascism. It's Marxism. It's brutality and control. The Left supports it.

----------

Libhater (12-01-2014),Pregnar Kraps (12-01-2014)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I know of ONE particular Amen Corner that will cheer very loudly when i get banned.


I would miss you.

 :Smile:

----------


## NuYawka

> ... you should not be afraid of Islam unless you're a criminal.


And a "criminal" can be a woman who walks in front of her husband.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I am an atheist. I generally don't get all up into the face of folks who believe in deities, and they generally don't get up into mine. Here on this forum, and elsewhere.


Who does?

But there is no doubt about it and there is plenty of evidence and their literature all confirms it as well as endless numbers of Muslims themselves.

We will either prevent being conquered from within and having to tolerate all of the toxicity that large groups of Muslims produce along the way, or we will stand up for our way of life.

'Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country.'




> *Who originated, "Now is the time for all good men ..."*
> 
> September 16, 1977
> 
> Dear Cecil:
> 
> Where did the sentence, "Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of the party" originate?
> 
>  Lotte B., Phoenix
> ...

----------


## Libhater

> I know of ONE particular Amen Corner that will cheer very loudly when i get banned.


Please take this personally, I would enjoy saying a prayer for your well being. "In the name of the 'FATHER'...the 'SON'...and the 'HOLY GHOST' (with you being the ghost)...'AMEN'!

----------


## Roadmaster

Christian countries were the only ones who truly support democracy. Any religion can be married here, practice which faith or non faith. We support freedom of speech even if it is against us. Because we have allowed communist to come in, elected in high positions, change our laws that turn against us, where we have no voice,  we will follow the other countries supporting another evil Islam trying to get these laws overturned. We keep supporting two groups that hate us. They keep us divided and if we don't come together instead of allowing them to surround us, we will fall. I just read the other day where 80,000 people left the Church in another country because they allowed PC to come into the Church and go against His teachings. You can't have people in the same Church worshipping two different Gods. Muslims and Judaism do not recognize Jesus and the blood shed at the Cross for us. They have no place for their doctrine in our Churches.

----------


## Trinnity

*I'm reopening the thread. Fair warning: NO MORE trolling or personal attacks.*

----------

